# Well-supported PCI Express Wifi card?



## ecd (Jul 3, 2017)

I'm in the situation where my desktop needs to have wifi. It runs the latest RELEASE amd64 version of FreeBSD. I would much rather have wired ethernet, but it's rather difficult to run wires in my current setup.

Are there any well-supported, high quality desktop WiFi cards? I've been trying to cross-reference the Supported Devices list with online reviews, but it's a tedious process and I don't know if each "supported device" is supported to the same levels of performance/reliability. That is, are some barely functional while others are high-performance and reliable? The Supported Devices list also doesn't indicate which form-factor they are. I'm specifically looking for an PCIe card while many of the devices appear to be USB dongles.

If there's not a specific card recommendation, are there brands/drivers I should avoid or favor? Broadcom? Atheros? Buffalo?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 3, 2017)

Atheros is the best supported.
I have 2 preferred routes. One is a PCIe Card that takes MiniPCIe modules or an OEM card from HP like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331649961742

Or build your own:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182452589094
And then add anything you want. Ubiquity SR71E is a really nice card. Budget card is AR9380.


----------

